# Archives: DECEMBER POTM VOTING THREAD!.........>



## Arch (Jan 8, 2007)

Vote your favorite now for December POTM!.... and i have to say, this is a serioulsy difficult month to make a decision just on one!

View nominations here


:mrgreen:


----------



## doenoe (Jan 8, 2007)

wow, tough choice.


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 9, 2007)

doenoe said:


> wow, tough choice.



I agree


----------



## karissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Lots of talent....


----------



## Buddhabuddha (Jan 11, 2007)

Those shots are a ton of fun.


----------



## JTHphoto (Jan 12, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> I agree


 
i concur...  all are worthy of my vote, it's near impossible to just pick one.  :thumbup:


----------



## AUZambo (Jan 27, 2007)

Some great shots in there.  I was gonna vote, but I forgot to mail in my voter's registration card.

WE MUST FIGHT FOR NOOB'S SUFFRAGE!!  

Actually, is there a certain number of posts or amount of time registered that must be attained before voting privileges are granted...or must I be a TPF subscriber??


----------



## Arch (Jan 27, 2007)

you dont have to be a subscriber, but you have to have been registered for more than 10 days, and have made 25 posts on TPF


----------



## cal_gundert05 (Jan 27, 2007)

Great job, everyone!  There were some very different pics in December, and they're all wondeful in their own ways.  :thumbup:


----------



## AUZambo (Jan 28, 2007)

Archangel said:


> you dont have to be a subscriber, but you have to have been registered for more than 10 days, and have made 25 posts on TPF


Gotcha....thanks!

PAD!! (only 18 more)


----------

